# New GSD puppy w/GS Mixed?



## dawnie (Jul 15, 2008)

I have been thinking and seeing some pure bred GSD pups and wondering how they might get along with my mixed shep/rotts. Two shepherd and rott mixes both females. One is 7, very sweet, 85 pounds and the other is 50 pounds and aggressive. ANY THOUGHTS on this? I'd love some feedback on this.......


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

There are meny different "interpretations" of what aggressive really is. Would you care to elaborate?


----------



## dawnie (Jul 15, 2008)

Sorry...my Daisy is very food aggressive and very jealous of other's (including the cats which she gets along with) getting attention


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Personally I would work on resolving those issues before I would consider adding another dog to the mix. Adding another dog/puppy could esclate the situation out of control. The puppy could pay the ultimate price should the older dog turn on him/her. The puppy could also learn the other dogs bad habits and trust me 2 dogs with issues is way more than 2 times the effort to control and correct.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqThe puppy could pay the ultimate price should the older dog turn on him/her. The puppy could also learn the other dogs bad habits and trust me 2 dogs with issues is way more than 2 times the effort to control and correct.


Believe me, I have those dogs with issues (aggression, domiance, etc.) and it is more than a hand full. Some days are better than others, but can't and don't take any chances. Have to watch ever second.


----------

